# Email notifications?



## MarkB (Mar 11, 2018)

I've made no recent changes to my user settings, but as of yesterday afternoon I'm suddenly receiving email notifications of Laughs / XP Awards and Quotes. Is there some change that's been made server-side to enable this, and what do I need to amend in my settings to disable it?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 11, 2018)

Nope, no change here. How weird. But you can turn them off in the settings. 

I wonder if they used to be going to your spam folder or something, and your IP changed something?


----------



## MarkB (Mar 11, 2018)

Yeah, that wouldn't surprise me. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Skepticultist (Mar 13, 2018)

Where in settings do you turn off notifications?  My inbox is being absolutely flooded.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 13, 2018)

Here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options


----------



## Skepticultist (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Skepticultist (Mar 14, 2018)

Okay, that didn't work at all.  Still getting flooded with notifications.

EDIT:  Figured it out.  It was thread notifications, which get turned off somewhere else.


----------



## ctorus (Mar 30, 2018)

Can you reveal where you were able to turn off thread notifications? Not obvious to me in the settings page.

I really think the default should not be to send any emails at all except perhaps regarding admin issues. The current behaviour, in which it seems by default I am mailed every time someone replies to a thread I have posted in, is highly unusual and not good.


----------



## Chad Hooper (Apr 14, 2018)

If I've done it right, on your Control Panel at the top of the sidebar to the left is a folder labeled "Subscriptions".  I clicked in there, checkmarked all of my subscribed threads, then chose the option "through my Control Panel only" and clicked "Go".

We'll see if it worked, or if a Mod tells me the right way to do it if that wasn't it.  I can't resist trying to figure such stuff out on my own, at least once!


----------

